
The Orange Is the New Black Netflix Hack Was a Terrible Idea - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/orange-is-the-new-black-leak/
======
drKarl
Obviously it was the best option for Netflix not to pay up, to avoid
encouraging that to happen again. Other than that, this is the second article
about this I read on HN, both articles basically say the same, and they smell
f being paid for by Netflix. Both articles make a point of how inconvenient
torrenting is having to find a legitimate file, try to avoid the ads and
viruses, download the file and then have a subpar experience watching it on
the laptop. Sounds written to scare non technical people away. With the likes
of Stremio or Popcorntime the experience is much better than Netflix actually,
since you're not limited by the small catalog Netflix provides and is trivial
to set up any of the many solutions to watch it on the TV. Don't get me wrong,
Netflix produces excellent original content at a reasonable price, but there's
so much great content you'd miss if you just have Netflix.

